

Seven Questions Employees Should Ask Before Joining a Startup - drm237
http://www.personalbee.com/227/20874981
There are many benefits associated with joining a startup as an employee at any level (energized work atmosphere, little bureaucracy, upside), but there are many significant risks coupled with them as well. Of course, a prospective employee should ask numerous questions of both his/her role and the company before joining any firm, but there is a set of questions specific to joining a startup that people should pose.
======
rrival
I'm curious about #4 - "What is the plan for exit strategy and its timeframe?"
- isn't that a little presumptuous for a first date?

~~~
joeguilmette
seems like a question pretty much anyone related to any startup is going to
want to know the answer to.

in fact, all of these questions do.

